# 1.8t seat leon help to change my turbine



## la-firma-racing (Apr 14, 2011)

this is my car i have it in Dominican Republic ....
Garret GT2871R
ATP manifold
550cc injectors
Large intercooler 
3.0' complete exhaust kit 
034 IC EFI

































































now i have some questions 
i wants to put the car stock , or take just the GT2871R , injector, and repro , can i remove the injectors , ecu and gt2871r and put a t25 (silvia turbine) or (ct26 supra turbine) and the originals injectors ???...


----------

